# Psychology section



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*Psychology section*​
Yes 872.73%No327.27%


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

As we all know bodybuilding isn't all physical and can be tough mentally so I think it would be a good idea to have a psychology section so we can share our different techniques on how to stay positive, consistent with training and ultimately get better results!!

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont like the word psychology as that would imply something like understanding the brain or how one thinks.

Maybe something like mood or mind health?

I am all for taking a moment to self and or a type of meditation type thing.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Good idea IMO, to quote Morpheus in the Matrix "the body cannot exist without the mind"


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I dont like the word psychology as that would imply something like understanding the brain or how one thinks.
> 
> Maybe something like mood or mind health?
> 
> I am all for taking a moment to self and or a type of meditation type thing.


Yeah maybe I worded it wrong a section for staying motivated, positive etc..


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I do like the idea of a "Motivational" section of some sort

where we can compare notes on how we get our best lifts, but just get out ass out the door when we're feeling real lazy :sleeping:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think that how someone self motivates is too personal to be able to descride it in a logical manner tbh.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I dont like the word psychology as that would imply something like understanding the brain or how one thinks.
> 
> Maybe something like mood or mind health?
> 
> I am all for taking a moment to self and or a type of meditation type thing.


Why do you meditate? and indeed why do you drink?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I dont like the word psychology as that would imply something like understanding the brain or how one thinks.
> 
> Maybe something like mood or mind health?
> 
> I am all for taking a moment to self and or a type of meditation type thing.


I actually suggested this a while back:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/150838-sports-training-psychology-sub-forum.html

Hacks - psychology isn't just about the how the brains works; it's about behaviour, our interection within society, groups, motivation,emotions, pretty much everything and of course a large branch is 'sports psychology' which is pretty relevant here.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dont believe many would stick to the true side of it so no


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Katy said:


> Hacks - psychology isn't just about the how the brains works; it's about behaviour, our interection within society, groups, motivation,emotions, pretty much everything and of course a large branch is 'sports psychology' which is pretty relevant here.


 :thumb:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Call it Mind Building, think were getting a bit too deep here I envisage that the "mind building" section isnt going to be a sit down and discuss our deepest darkest fears and or issues. Instead it'll no doubt be filled with a ton of motivational videos, music, words and little mind tricks we all play on ourselves to get ourselves through the day/cutting/bulking/whatever phase.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just call it the 'Motivation Station'

:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Why do you meditate? and indeed why do you drink?


Because I like to remove all the noise the ego throws at you in day to day living that distracts the subconscious mind from allowing you seeing the big picture.

People think will power is the strength one has, yet it is the subconscious mind that holds the real power.

Also, blocking out the distractions allows me have moments of clarity, and euphoria, thus making long term decision making easier, and more fruitful.

I drink because I like it.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I would love to help I've studied this crap for 6 years and hold a degree in it :whistling:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i got all excited at the title im a psychology student and thought yay something i know as im so lost in some of the supp and training threads !! think it is a good idea alot of men and women wont like discussing these things but some may do so why not !!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Because I like to remove all the noise the ego throws at you in day to day living that distracts the subconscious mind from allowing you seeing the big picture.
> 
> People think will power is the strength one has, yet it is the subconscious mind that holds the real power.
> 
> ...


And...... with that in mind I'd like you to listen to this vid Hackskii, its very poignant and certainly ringts true with myself, my biggest fear isnt failing its suceeding lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Call it Mind Building, think were getting a bit too deep here I envisage that the "mind building" section isnt going to be a sit down and discuss our deepest darkest fears and or issues. Instead it'll no doubt be filled with a ton of motivational videos, music, words and little mind tricks we all play on ourselves to get ourselves through the day/cutting/bulking/whatever phase.


Exactly...and it wouldn't be called the 'therapy' section so hopefully people would use to help with their training as opposed to sharing 'issues'.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I would love to help I've studied this crap for 6 years and hold a degree in it :whistling:





Vickky said:


> i got all excited at the title im a psychology student and thought yay something i know as im so lost in some of the supp and training threads !! think it is a good idea alot of men and women wont like discussing these things but some may do so why not !!


You guys could contribute a lot to that section then


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> Exactly...and it wouldn't be called the 'therapy' section so hopefully people would use to help with their training as opposed to sharing 'issues'.


Agreed.......... make it so Katy, use your mod powahzz and magic it up lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Agreed.......... make it so Katy, use your mod powahzz and magic it up lol


Sadly I can't. Lorian has to do it. I might break UK-M if I try fiddling around with trying to add sections! He's finally starting on the huuuuge 'to do' list that he has and he has confirmed that it is on there. However, I think it's low down :crying:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

phoenix1980 said:


> And...... with that in mind I'd like you to listen to this vid Hackskii, its very poignant and certainly ringts true with myself, my biggest fear isnt failing its suceeding lol.


Its nice, I like the transformers music, that makes me feel like vibrations inside me.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sadly I can't. Lorian has to do it. I might break UK-M if I try fiddling around with trying to add sections! He's finally starting on the huuuuge 'to do' list that he has and he has confirmed that it is on there. However, I think it's low down :crying:


Ack well no worries, we've gotten by thus far , we'll soar when he gets around to doing it


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> He's finally starting on the huuuuge 'to do' list that he has and he has confirmed that it is on there. However, I think it's low down :crying:


It was low down but relativley quick to do so...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/sports-psychology/

I finally feel like I've accomplished something today now :laugh:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks! 

Sorry about posting another thread I completely forget about Katy's one.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> It was low down but relativley quick to do so...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/sports-psychology/
> 
> I finally feel like I've accomplished something today now :laugh:


I knew if i said your name 3 million times in the mirror in the dark you'd come lol thanks


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Because I like to remove all the noise the ego throws at you in day to day living that distracts the subconscious mind from allowing you seeing the big picture.
> 
> People think will power is the strength one has, yet it is the subconscious mind that holds the real power.
> 
> ...


So it shouldn't be called Psychology because of the implication of understanding.

Yet to see 'the big picture' as you put it one would be understanding the situation around them, just as you have posted your understanding of meditative causes - which are psychologically based.

Sorry just being facetious as your initial post was totally flawed in its application as Katy has pointed out


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> It was low down but relativley quick to do so...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/sports-psychology/
> 
> I finally feel like I've accomplished something today now :laugh:


Ahhh, you gorgeous man! At last! :bounce:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ahhh, you gorgeous man! At last! :bounce:


get a room :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> get a room :lol:


We have one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> So it shouldn't be called Psychology because of the implication of understanding.
> 
> Yet to see 'the big picture' as you put it one would be understanding the situation around them, just as you have posted your understanding of meditative causes - which are psychologically based.
> 
> Sorry just being facetious as your initial post was totally flawed in its application as Katy has pointed out


I suggested I didn't like the word being used in the context that I understood it, like a behavioral problem, or some form of disconnect.

People that have little or any mental issues can benefit from things outside of the study of psychology.

Similar to using the word Christianity to suggest religion, it is bigger than that.

So, meditative causes are psychologically based?

I completely disagree here.

One does not need to understand anything around them when meditating, in fact it is absence of thought all together that is more the focus.

I like to think that one objective in life is to be content, and happiness the goal.

To study behavior does no justice to this IMO.

Like using emotion to solve a logical problem.

Your words under your username "Cerebral Assassin" says alot about you, and thus your perception of me which is very far off the mark.

I think you kind of misunderstood my point of the post, yet rather thought it be more of a benefit to show some sort of flawed thinking instead?

Like the drinking thing?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Fat said:


> As we all know bodybuilding isn't all physical and can be tough mentally so I think it would be a good idea to have a psychology section so we can share our different techniques on how to stay positive, consistent with training and ultimately get better results!!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


I find to stay positive eat loads of carbs and don't obsess about food or training.

But then I'm not a bodybuilder so I'm happy all the time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

martin brown said:


> I find to stay positive eat loads of carbs and don't obsess about food or training.
> 
> But then I'm not a bodybuilder so I'm happy all the time


Don't you have to experience sadness to appreciate all that happiness?

Or am I being to psychological here? :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I suggested I didn't like the word being used in the context that I understood it, like a behavioral problem, or some form of disconnect.
> 
> *Is that the limit of psychology?*
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Really? So you haven't taken things you enjoy, find peaceful or find contentment in and tried to add more of that time into your life?


Matt, this is going to sound strange to you and I actually do not even expect you to grasp this as most of the way you are thinking is your own stumbling block.

All my needs are met, and I have more than my needs, the moment I stopped trying to get what I needed and let go, things started to happen.

Adding more like you suggest is like sharpening a knife once it already had its edge, doing any more only dulls the knife.

Lets dip into enjoy here for a moment.

Happiness is a choice, it has nothing to do with what you try to do, what you have, or what you are trying to get.

Your happiness is inside you, it has always been there, and it is by your choice only you can have this, it requires nothing, it needs nothing, merely by choice it manifests in your life.

Most people do not even know this; they feel they have to do something.

We are human beings, not human doings.

If one is happy, you can add nothing to that to be happier, after all it is happiness.

Why most people refuse to be happy, or have to do something to be happy, is beyond me.

Perhaps this subject is not talked about, or people feel vulnerable talking about it, or society seems it important to purchase things to keep the wheels of society rolling along.

Accumulations of personal wealth only cause one to keep striving for more.

More is not better, more only causes you to want more, when all along the seed of happiness is and always be inside.



MattGriff said:


> It is self analysis (and thus Psychology) that is allowing you to do this, without this you couldn't identify what is was that made your more content, or why it made you content in the first place.


Matt, self analysis has nothing to do with contentment.

Contentment is simple, appreciate what you have now, knowing that you have to do nothing to be content other than just allow yourself to be content.

Not sure why everything has to have some cause and effect, perhaps this is just ingrained in human's thinking.

Like happiness, contentment is ones ability to be able to accept things for what they are, and be happy with that.

If one learns how to appreciate, contentment becomes easier.

I take moments out of my day just to appreciate things, a gentle breeze on my face, the smell of a flower, the whistling of a bird singing.

These are some of the things I take the time to notice, and appreciate.

The more I do this, the more I can appreciate things, the more contentment I find I have.



MattGriff said:


> The perception you judge me of having is representative of what you believe others think of you - generally this highlights peoples owns insecurities, hang ups or indeed confidence levels in the case of arrogance.


I never judged you, I generally always use kind words in my posts, yet this can not be said of your posts.

The fact you thought I judged you was your own insecurity protecting your ego.

I am not insecure, I am not arrogant.

I am very secure and many might take this as arrogance, but I do have thick skin, very little upsets me because I know who I am, and where I am going.

I can honestly say, the very place I am in today is the place I am supposed to be.

My life is not perfect but it is just the way it is supposed to be, doing anything more will not make me happier.

Now please tell me how philosophy will help me more?

To make something smaller,

you need to appreciate its size.

To make something weaker,

you must recognize its strength.

To get rid of something,

you need to hold it tight.

To take something,

you must give it up entirely.

To put it another way:

Sensitivity and weakness

overcome unfeeling strength.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Matt, this is going to sound strange to you and I actually do not even expect you to grasp this as most of the way you are thinking is your own stumbling block.
> 
> All my needs are met, and I have more than my needs, the moment I stopped trying to get what I needed and let go, things started to happen.
> 
> ...


Hacks, no offence fella but you relly need to learn to read and understand post before responding to them - your retort is full of contradictory information that trips itself over and assumptions towards myself. You have used what was said in the wrong contex and misunderstood most of what was written.

Happy to continue the conversation via PM if you want?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Chill out guys


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hacks, I totally get what you saying.... others either will or won't get it, but that doesn't matter - there's no victory in 'winning' a semantic argument, and no superiority in making a point.

Whenever anything is simplified to a linguistic argument it becomes so reduced from what it really is that it becomes lost and the discussion becomes about a concept rather than reality, and concepts are easily subjectively viewed so can generate difference of opinion... many people can't see this mechanism, but again it just doesn't matter...


----------

